# difficulty joining wireless LAN, connection timeout, Canon printer driver



## waiting_for_OSX (Aug 31, 2009)

I recently started having trouble connecting to my wireless LAN with a MBP ( at first running the latest version of Leopard, and now Snow Leopard with the same problems ), however all of my other computers, a uMBP-17 and two Wintel PCs had no trouble connecting at all. The symptoms included not seeing the LAN at all, or when seeing the LAN, connecting to it resulted in many timeout failures. Sometimes rebooting appeared to help the MBP connect to the wireless LAN, however most of the time it did not.

I tried three different routers, an 2 year old Linksys, a new Apple Airport Extreme, and a new DLink DIR-655, all with the latest firmware as of last week. Nothing changed, all the routers resulted in the same connection trouble for the MBP. 

Searching the internet for answers did not help. I found many people complaining of the same problem however, no one had found a cause or reliable fix. 

At this point I began to suspect that there was a problem with the MBP wireless networking hardware however, I didn't have time to take it to an Apple store for diagnostics, so I waited.

Then an accident happened. I needed to print a file that was on my MBP and I was having trouble connecting to the LAN again. Not wanting to print from one of my PCs, I installed the latest driver for my Canon PIXMA MP620B wireless printer ( downloaded right from the Canon website at the URL below ) on my uMBP-17 ( last Monday running the latest version of Leopard ). I printed the file and shut the computer off for the day. 

The next day my uMBP-17, which had been connecting to the wireless LAN flawlessly for almost a month, was now having problems connecting to the wireless LAN. The symptoms were identical to the symptoms my MBP was having. These problems have persisted. I have upgraded the uMBP-17 to Snow Leopard and the problems persists.

When I have time I will soon uninstall the Canon printer drivers from my MBP and determine if the connection problems disappear, as I suspect they will. I will post a follow-up, to let people know.

If you are having similar trouble connecting to your wireless LAN, do you have a wireless Canon printer driver installed on the problem computer? If so what is the model of the printer and version of the driver? If you are having a similar problem and do not have a wireless Canon printer, what printer and driver do you have? Or do you have no printer at all?


Canon PIXMA MP620B wireless printer driver:

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...ategoryid=832&modelid=18065#DownloadDetailAct


----------



## myname (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, i have the same problems. 
The first time it was enough to reboot the mac (MacPro) or the rooter, but since yesterday nothing works at all... he can't find the network at all.
i tried to connect to the network with my MB and, surprise surprise, it works well.
But today my MB also has problems with connecting to the network.
But i can connect my MacPro via Ethernet (thats why im here to write this thread *s*).

i think it has nothing to do with your canon printer cause i have none.
maybe its a problem with Snow Leopard, cause i updated the system to SL yesterday...

so now im online with "cable-connection" and i hope someoine can help me (us) to solve the problem with the wireless-network

greetz from germany
sebastian


----------



## myname (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, i have the same problems. 
The first time it was enough to reboot the mac (MacPro) or the rooter, but since yesterday nothing works at all... he can't find the network at all.
i tried to connect to the network with my MB and, surprise surprise, it works well.
But today my MB also has problems with connecting to the network.
But i can connect my MacPro via Ethernet (thats why im here to write this thread *s*).

i think it has nothing to do with your canon printer cause i have none.
maybe its a problem with Snow Leopard, cause i updated the system to SL yesterday...

so now im online with "cable-connection" and i hope someoine can help me (us) to solve the problem with the wireless-network

greetz from germany
sebastian


----------

